# Elderly golden - hip arthritis



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Amy, 
Welcome to the forum. There are so many experienced golden people on this forum so you came to the right place
I don't have any experience with dogs and multiple meds but I wish you all the best with Tess!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you checked into giving her Adequan injections? I would suggest fish oil supplement and glucosamine/chondroitin supplement but since your baby has been battling pancreatitis, I would also be hesitant to introduce anything else into her system.

Steroids, no, I would not do that for arthritis issues, steroids long term also cause muscle wasting which would defeat the purpose and make matters worse. 
My sister gave her GSD with severe HD Gabapentin and he did great on it. 

Maybe you could check into cold laser therapy or acupuncture in your area, that might give her some relief.


----------

